# slow download speed on p2p



## sagardani (Jul 16, 2006)

hey ppl..
i've 256kbps iqara connection. i use bitlord to download from p2p. but im gettin very low speed. upload speed is abt 30kbps & download speed is abt 6-7kbps. sometimes very rarely download speed reaches upto 15kbps. why its so? my friend has same connection & he generally gets abt 27-28kbps download speed. right now, torrent health is 1903% and upload/download ratio is 2.6

what can be the reason for this??

what will i've to do to solve this problem??


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 16, 2006)

generally what happens is u should get 25 kbps download speed min., maybe your Iqara connection is shared by many users who download a lot at the same time , If u have an unlimited conn , then its sure to be shared. Is your friend using this connection from same are or some other area ?


----------



## sagardani (Jul 16, 2006)

yes i've unlimited connection.. but im using dedicated mode & not shared modem. my friend has the same connection. but stays in other area..

then?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 16, 2006)

u need to tweak the software.

i am familiar with azureus. u need to setup Port#, port fwding, NAT, max connections, up/down cutoff limits, firewall etc...

also may be the torrent u r using is slow. u should know that real speeds of torrents take time to showup. it starts slow but increases in some time when enought connections are data are available.

also check whether ur ISP limits data rates on these p2p protocols. also may be the tracker does not like ur ISP/IP(may be black listed)


----------



## sagardani (Jul 16, 2006)

how to do these things-

 setup Port#,
 port fwding,
 NAT, 
max connections, 
up/down cutoff limits, 
firewall etc...

im using zone alarm..


----------



## sagardani (Jul 30, 2006)

please reply guys.....


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 30, 2006)

bitlord is the best client,i have used utorrent n bitcomet but they are very slow.make sure the torrent health is full and it has equal d/u ratio.


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 31, 2006)

sagardani said:
			
		

> hey ppl..
> i've 256kbps iqara connection. i use bitlord to download from p2p. but im gettin very low speed. upload speed is abt 30kbps & download speed is abt 6-7kbps. sometimes very rarely download speed reaches upto 15kbps. why its so? my friend has same connection & he generally gets abt 27-28kbps download speed. right now, torrent health is 1903% and upload/download ratio is 2.6
> 
> what can be the reason for this??
> ...



use limeware pro....................or use winmx


----------



## parthbarot (Aug 1, 2006)

use utorrent/Azureus/BitComet...
but i thnk uTorrent is best as per speed and all...low memory etc...
1.uTorrent and Azureus will work like same...
2.DHT is mostly not allowed by any trackeres...so it will not worth using LimeWire or some which uses DHT to dload ur data...
3.If u have more seeders then u will get proper spped..i have dataone 256kbps and i get 22 to 30 KB/s in uTorrent...so try to find torrent with more seeders...and keep ur upload limit default...say as like 15 to 20 KB/s...
4.Use port forwarding if not giving proper spped..but i dont think its worth as DHT is not allowed on most tracker servers...


Regards,
|*@r4|-|


----------



## vinaypatel (Aug 11, 2006)

hello guys
i have bit lord 

i am using it in network

i don't know how to configure 

can any one help me ?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

vinaypatel said:
			
		

> hello guys
> i have bit lord
> 
> i am using it in network
> ...



well i getting 26 kbps speed without configuring


----------



## crazy_sumi (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, you can try using a diff download client for one. 
I use Shareaza and till now I usually get 27 kbps on my sify connection. You must check the sources and see the download/upload ratio.


----------

